# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Слингокуртки

## Libellule

Девочки, расскажите, какие слингокуртки у вас? Считаете ли вы их удобными?

----------


## Polixenia

Я купила на осень флисовую Ilovemum. Вот такая: http://www.ilovemum.ru/magazin?mode=...uct_id=1533820

очень удобная куртка! довольна, как слон :Smile:  Ибо нет нужды пихтерить дочку в 33 одежки на прогулку. Я ее заматываю в слинг в домашней одежде, а после этого мы с ней вместе надеваем куртку. Еще мне нравится в этой куртке капюшон-труба. В любой намотке: пониже или повыше - деть полностью в куртке и никакая часть тела не торчит на улице. В общем, я довольна очень. Маленький совет: купите детю и себе манишки, чтобы шеи были надежно от ветра и прочих неприятностей. В идеале, конечно, это слингоманишка. Но если таковой нет, то и двумя стандартными обойтись можно. 

Собираюсь в Ilovemum заказывать и зимнюю слингокуртку. Они, правда, дорогие, но меня вдохновляет тот факт, что она и без вставки смотрится достойно и носится будет не один сезон. Мне зимняя куртка по-любому нужна.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я тоже думаю, что это очень удобно. Сплошная экономия на комбинезоне зимнем для грудничка. Засматриваюсь на производителя Мать-ехидна.

----------


## Амина

В Ехидне в прошлом году был великолепный дизайн зимних курток, в этом году чуток изменился, мне на первый взгляд не оч. понравился...

----------


## Tash

мне чёт ваще ничего из ехидновского ассортимента не нравится...
Мы прошлой зимой делали вставку в мою беременную куртку. Делала мама моя на "попробовать". А понравилось) и покупать не стала. и, думаю, в этом году с 2хлеткой уже пригодится. Хотя и зимний комбез (тож самошитый - нескафандр) есть, от старших ещё остался.

----------


## Tash

А нравится мне куртка Я-мама. Шик! если бы покупала, то такую.

----------


## Амина

Из собственного опыта ношения зимней слингокуртки - важно, чобы было закрыто пространство между мамой и ребенкой. Капюшон для мамы и для ребенка тоже немаловажная деталь.

----------


## kazangi

а мне ехидновские куртки в этом году больше нравятся, у них резинка внизу появилась, имхо, так снизу задувать не будет, а старый дизайн очень широкий.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Что-то по всему выходит, что лучше сшить вставку поудобнее в свою любимую куртку. И экономия, и момент с капюшоном и непродуваемостью маминой шеи можно учесть. А то что-то цены на эти куртцы заоблачные какие-то. Даже если учесть, что их можно и просто носить, все равно выходит дорого.
А также мне тоже нравится дизайн у Я-мамы, но он, увы, не для полных. Я буду чистым бегемотиком с ребенком на животе в такой куртейке, так что лучше вставки в куртку пока не вижу для себя  вариантов.

----------


## lastochka

А я в диком возмущении! Ilovemum обещали такую красивую зимнюю куртку для худых мам пошить, с Парижем на ней....И что в результате? Сшили черную...((Я прям рыдаю сижу!!!! Не хочу я черную! Мне с Парижем подавай!!!!! А с понедельника уже похолодание. Завтра собиралась как раз её купить...Ваще подстава!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## Polixenia

Сегодня в "Мамин Эко-магазин" на Кирова завезли слингокуртки, цвета бордовый, ярко-голубой и салатовый. Цена, вроде, 3700. Я померила бордовую, S-ку, и как-то мне не очень понравилось :Frown:  И еще не понравилось то место, где горловина у мамы и детки. Как-то там много открытого пространства... И капюшончиков ни для детки, ни для мамы в куртке нету :Frown:  Надеюсь тоже, что все-таки удастся заполучить "Зимний Париж". Ибо там есть все: и капюшоны, и горловина хорошая.

----------


## Lena

А у меня появился слингокостюм!Я очень довольна и слингоманишка

----------


## Jazz

> Что-то по всему выходит, что лучше сшить вставку поудобнее в свою любимую куртку. И экономия, и момент с капюшоном и непродуваемостью маминой шеи можно учесть. А то что-то цены на эти куртцы заоблачные какие-то. Даже если учесть, что их можно и просто носить, все равно выходит дорого.


Вот и я для себя год назад так решила и до сих пор не нарадуюсь моим слингокуртке и слингопальто - они же мои любимые спортивная курточка Freddy и длинное до середины икры зимнее пальто на синтепоне. И не продуватся ничего, и никаких манишек не нужно. А капюшоны я не очень люблю, поэтому делать их не стала и не пожалела ни разу. И еще один аргумент для меня в пользу слинговставок: ну не люблю я куртки длинною "между здесь" (а такой длины все слингокуртки, которые продаются), люблю чтоб была или короткая, или уж совсем длинная. Вот.

----------


## Polixenia

> Вот и я для себя год назад так решила и до сих пор не нарадуюсь моим слингокуртке и слингопальто - они же мои любимые спортивная курточка Freddy и длинное до середины икры зимнее пальто на синтепоне. И не продуватся ничего, и никаких манишек не нужно. А капюшоны я не очень люблю, поэтому делать их не стала и не пожалела ни разу. И еще один аргумент для меня в пользу слинговставок: ну не люблю я куртки длинною "между здесь" (а такой длины все слингокуртки, которые продаются), люблю чтоб была или короткая, или уж совсем длинная. Вот.


Здесь, как говорится, на вкус и цвет... Но я, поносив флисовую от I love mum, поняла, что лично мне капюшон нужен. Причем не столько мне, сколько детке. А у них горловина сделана таким образом, что ребенка можно приматывать и пониже, и повыше. И никакие слингоманишки опять же не нужны. Потому что горло закрыто. 

Я вот вчера мерила слингокуртку от "Мать-Ехидны". Вот там мне горловина совсем не понравилась. И там слингоманишка - реально нужная вещь.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> А у меня появился слингокостюм!Я очень довольна и слингоманишка


самодельный или покупной? может, похвастаетесь фоткой? в такой холод пора уже утепляться!

----------


## kazangi

Ласточка, ты единственный человек, у которого я могу спросить. Париж этот размер в размер? или как их другие вещи большемерит?

----------


## Lena

> самодельный или покупной? может, похвастаетесь фоткой? в такой холод пора уже утепляться!


Костюм покупной, но сшит по моим размерам ТМ Sling.MariMama

----------


## lastochka

> Ласточка, ты единственный человек, у которого я могу спросить. Париж этот размер в размер? или как их другие вещи большемерит?


Ирин, короче, ситуация следующая. вчера на сайте ilovemum уже не было их черной зимней куртки. Я им позвонила. Они ответили, что куртки черные для худеньких мам уже раскупили. Напомню, что они были размера 40-42. Но еще сообщили, что в течение 2-х недель они ждут поставки Парижа! Но! Размеры будут начинаться с 42. Я спросила, как они будут сидеть на худеньких мамах. И сказала, что заказывала их флисовую куртку 44 размера, но вернула - уж слишком большая.  Они ответили, что даже не надо сравнивать уже хотя бы потому, что флисовая свободная, а зимняя приталенная. Так что сами продавцы думают, что 42 размер будет нормальным для худышек. Я поеду к ним на склад в эти выхи покупать рюкзак. Если вдруг будут уже эти курточки, то, скорее всего, куплю. Лишь бы приехали они!

----------


## kazangi

мне написали с сайта, что они будут только после 19 октября и только в 2х размерах 42 и 44, а по их сетке мне нужен 46, вот я и думаю... влезу я в 44 или нет. А так она мне нравится.

----------


## lastochka

Ирин, я тебя, конечно, в реале никогда не видела..Но на фотках ты мне казалась очень худой...Так что не очень ясно, о каком таком 46-ом размере ты вообще толкуешь???Я думаю, что даже после родов 44 тебе вполне подойдет...Кстати, девочки-беременяшки, хочу вас спросить...А вы зимой будете малышиков носить вертикально на прогулку? Как раз под этой самой слингокурткой? Я просто себе этого представить не могу, потому что Вася мой все лето проспал в сск в колыбельке, а когда я его в шарф вертикально сажала, его хватало максимум на мин 40-час.А потом подсос нужен был. Так зимой особо не нагуляешься.., да еще и со старшими детьми. Я видела у ямама куртку зимнюю под позицию "колыбелька". Никто не хочет попробовать?

----------


## kazangi

Лен, спасибо, конечно за "очень худую")))))) Но, 46 - это мой постоянный размер. Редко я в 44 влезаю.  Я вот курточку как раз хотела, чтобы эту зиму на пуз носить, весной первое время малышика и в след. год все холода. Носить вертикально хочу. Но еще где-то давным давно мне попадалась инструкция, как уложить ребенка в полувертикально, в полуколыбельку, как раз чтобы под слингокуртку носить. Но это было давно.

----------


## Polixenia

> мне написали с сайта, что они будут только после 19 октября и только в 2х размерах 42 и 44, а по их сетке мне нужен 46, вот я и думаю... влезу я в 44 или нет. А так она мне нравится.


Я рискнула-таки и заказала 46 размер "Зимнего Парижа". На одном мамском форуме вычитала отзыв девочки 44-го размера, заказавшей тоже 46-й. По ее словам, куртка села идеально, и по объему модель реально небольшая. В понедельник-вторник, надеюсь, курточка будет у меня. Потом отпишусь, как села. Кстати, флисовую брала 44-го размера. Нормально подошла.

----------


## Polixenia

да, кстати, смотрела размерную таблицу "Зимнего Парижа". Больших отличий между 44 и 46 размером не нашла, разница, вроде, только в объемах по талии. Разница в 2 см, вроде.

----------


## Polixenia

> А вы зимой будете малышиков носить вертикально на прогулку? Как раз под этой самой слингокурткой? Я просто себе этого представить не могу, потому что Вася мой все лето проспал в сск в колыбельке, а когда я его в шарф вертикально сажала, его хватало максимум на мин 40-час.А потом подсос нужен был. Так зимой особо не нагуляешься.., да еще и со старшими детьми. Я видела у ямама куртку зимнюю под позицию "колыбелька". Никто не хочет попробовать?


 Я пробовала во флисовой положить дочку в колыбельку. В принципе, это возможно, если деть не очень большой. У моей ноги больно выпирают из сск уже :Smile:

----------


## lastochka

Слушайте, а просветите, плиз, где вы Париж заказали, если его на сайте нет??? Я бы тоже заказал...

----------


## lastochka

Снимаю вопрос. нашла на других сайтах. Только в Москве пока не нашла.

----------


## Polixenia

> Слушайте, а просветите, плиз, где вы Париж заказали, если его на сайте нет??? Я бы тоже заказал...


я заказывала в I love mum. 46-й размер выбросили в продажу, буквально, на один вечер. Кажется, это была среда. в четверг утром их уже не было. А перед этим я регулярно ходила на форум слингоконсультанта. Там в разделе "Рюкзачки i love mum" сотрудница этой компании отвечает на вопросы форумчанок, когда что будет. Вот она оперативно информировала нас о поступлении 46-го размера в продажу, а я оперативно его заказала :Smile:  Но это было почти, как на бирже. Надо было постоянно сидеть на сайте, ждать и затем вовремя нажать красную кнопку. Мне на этой почве "Зимний Париж" уже стал являться во сне

Вот теперь надеюсь, что в 46-м не утону. Во всяком случае, ели верить айлавмамовским размерным таблицам и отзывам других мамочек, то не должна.

----------


## Polixenia

> Снимаю вопрос. нашла на других сайтах. Только в Москве пока не нашла.


да, я тоже смотрела у диллеров эту куртку. Нашла в Питере и Уфе. Но это далековато от нас как бы :Smile:

----------


## lastochka

Девочки! Срочно в номер!!! Ездила я сегодня в шоу-рум Ilovemum. Сообщаю. Во-первых, купила рюкзак и накладки для сосания. Во-вторых, там были 2 отложенные куртки"Зимний Париж" размера 42! я напросилась померить.И что вы думаете???? Она на мне не застегнулась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я была в шоке!!!!!! По спине сидит отлично, мой размер, а спереди молния не сходится вообще, даже пытаться нечего. А все потому, что Вася у меня очень большой!!!! Я чуть не расплакалась там! Тетя-продавец мне сказала, что совсем не факт, что и 44 на мне сойдется. И это только начало зимы!И что шансов у меня маловато доносить курточку до марта, если Вася еще вырастет. Вот сижу и расстраиваюсь. И еще. Вместе со мной там была еще мамочка с малышом в шарфе. Ему от силы месяца полтора-два. Его голова прижата к ней и прикрыта сверху полой шарфа. Она тоже померила Париж. На ней все застегнулось, конечно же. Но! Как и на флисовой куртке, они снова сделали огромный капюшон для малыша. Мамочка его максимально утянула клипсиками по бокам капюшона, но дырка все равно осталась. Головы-то там нет. И на шее молнию при такой намотке шарфа(когда пола шарфа фиксирует голову) особо не застегнуть.Вот и получается. что шея у мамы открыта. Там можно все застегнуть (молнию наглухо), но тогда получится, что малыш весь под курткой, там дышать ему нечем будет...Короче, я в растерянности! оставила свой телефон.Как только куртки поступят к ним, я закажу на дом 44 р. И дома решу, брать или нет. Суди сама, Ирин, как ты поступишь. Ты на пузик слинговставку будешь надевать? Думаю, что без неё не застегнешь, потому что она сильно приталенная. А если вставка будет на тебе, то капюшон для малыша будет ну как-то очень не в тему. Ну и там будет дырка, наглухо там не затянуть...

----------


## kazangi

я хочу померить ее на неделе, девочка одна привезет, но что-то мне подсказывает, что не судьба... Пойду, на фиг, в Эко и куплю Ехидну!

----------


## kazangi

если они маломерят, то закажу 48 размер. На сайте написано, что 48й будет)))) Думаю на мой 44-46 как раз сядет.

----------


## Polixenia

> Девочки! Срочно в номер!!! Ездила я сегодня в шоу-рум Ilovemum. Сообщаю. Во-первых, купила рюкзак и накладки для сосания. Во-вторых, там были 2 отложенные куртки"Зимний Париж" размера 42! я напросилась померить.И что вы думаете???? Она на мне не застегнулась!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я была в шоке!!!!!! По спине сидит отлично, мой размер, а спереди молния не сходится вообще, даже пытаться нечего. А все потому, что Вася у меня очень большой!!!! Я чуть не расплакалась там! Тетя-продавец мне сказала, что совсем не факт, что и 44 на мне сойдется. И это только начало зимы!И что шансов у меня маловато доносить курточку до марта, если Вася еще вырастет. Вот сижу и расстраиваюсь. И еще. Вместе со мной там была еще мамочка с малышом в шарфе. Ему от силы месяца полтора-два. Его голова прижата к ней и прикрыта сверху полой шарфа. Она тоже померила Париж. На ней все застегнулось, конечно же. Но! Как и на флисовой куртке, они снова сделали огромный капюшон для малыша. Мамочка его максимально утянула клипсиками по бокам капюшона, но дырка все равно осталась. Головы-то там нет. И на шее молнию при такой намотке шарфа(когда пола шарфа фиксирует голову) особо не застегнуть.Вот и получается. что шея у мамы открыта. Там можно все застегнуть (молнию наглухо), но тогда получится, что малыш весь под курткой, там дышать ему нечем будет...Короче, я в растерянности! оставила свой телефон.Как только куртки поступят к ним, я закажу на дом 44 р. И дома решу, брать или нет. Суди сама, Ирин, как ты поступишь. Ты на пузик слинговставку будешь надевать? Думаю, что без неё не застегнешь, потому что она сильно приталенная. А если вставка будет на тебе, то капюшон для малыша будет ну как-то очень не в тему. Ну и там будет дырка, наглухо там не затянуть...


Видать, хорошо, что я заказала 46-й размер. Завтра должны привезти. Жду. Кстати, мне айлавмамовский капюшон как раз нравится. Именно тем, что горловина между мамой и деткой закрыта. А чтобы не было никаких зазоров, я поверх капюшона приспособилась детский шарф завязывать. Дочке он не мешает. А шея закрыта.

----------


## kazangi

почитала я Слингоконсультант и грустно стало. Оказывается, такая охота идет за этими куртками! И оказывается они разных цветов были, а я и знать не знала...

----------


## Polixenia

Да, ажиотаж нешуточный, я даже не знала, что такой спрос на слингокуртки будет. Ирина, кстати, не расстраивайтесь особо по поводу расцветок. Модель "Зимний Париж", но без принта, черного цвета, была только 40-42 размера. Они еще обещали серый "Париж", но, насколько мне известно, его пока не пошили.

----------


## kazangi

я не расстраиваюсь, а удивляюсь, насколько быстро все у них меняется))) На Ехидне что зимой, что летом - всегда все есть. А тут не успели появиться, как уже раскуплены.

----------


## Kisazaya

Потрогать бы этот "Париж"... может и не стоит из-за него так убиваться... 

куртку Ямама заказала подруга у московского представителя, что то вот все ждемс... и очень уж похожие куртки выпустила фирма Y@mmy Mammy...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, я чисто возмутиться, столько много она стоит эта куртка и еще такой ажиотаж вокруг нее подняли. За такие деньги ж две, а то и три хорошие куртки можно заказать где-нибудь в совместной закупке из штатов. Возмутительно просто. 
Вот Лена Ласточка трогала вживую этот Париж, и ничего особенного, обыкновенная куртка, правда, Лен?

----------


## kazangi

Лен, а вроде капюшон детский у нее отстегивается, разве не так?

----------


## Polixenia

Девочки, добрался, наконец, до меня мой "Париж"! Я довольна ооочень! Куртка супер! Дороговата, да. Но, на мой взгляд, цену свою оправдывает полностью. Очень стильная. Носится будет и после выхода мамы на слингопенсию. Я покупала "Париж" именно с таким расчетом. А приличное обычное зимнее пальто или куртка стоят примерно столько же и даже больше. 

Куртка реально теплая. Не совсем разобралась с капюшоном (своим), но это дело времени. Я заказала 46-й размер, при своем обычном 44-м. Куртка села хорошо. Низковато карманы, правда, но это из-за небольшого, 160 см, роста. 

Мерила куртку и со вставкой и без нее. Без вставки сидит по фигуре. Со вставкой - я не выгляжу, как бегемот! Это меня очень порадовало. Это при том, что дочка у меня хоть и не крупная, но и не мелкая. Я мерила неделю назад куртку от "Ехидны", причем 44-го размера. Вот в ней я смотрюсь реально огромной :Frown:  

Капюшон такой же, как на флиске. То есть вставка плавно переходит в капюшон. Так называемая, "труба". Не отстегивается. Но мне и нужна была с капюшоном куртка. 

Снова понравились замочки на вставке. То есть, не расстегивая всю вставку, можно открыть кусочек, чтобы пощупать спинку детки, слинг поправить и т.д. 

Вообще, все сшито очень аккуратно. Фурнитура тоже качественная. Довольна, одним словом.

----------


## Polixenia

Не про слингокуртки, но про зиму :Smile:  решила перчатки и варежки сделать на резинке, как в детском саду. Чтобы не снимать-класть в карман (и иногда терять при этом). Мне кажется, в слингокуртке с резинкой будет удобней.

----------


## Libellule

Я вот, Олесь ,согласна, жуть какой дорогой этот зимний Париж! Хотя мужу моему из всех курток она больше всего понравилась, да и мне тоже, если честно. 
Я себе заказала Ямаму ультрамарин с черным флисом. Очень девочки хвалили ее на слингоконсультанте. Вот теперь жду ноября  :Smile:  

ЗЫ а варежки на резинке даже моя мама к шубе своей пришивает

----------


## kazangi

моему тоже Париж больше всего нравится))) а сегодня он даже мне в 21 веке девочку лет 10 показал в такой куртке, с Парижем! не  слинго-конечно. А я и внимания не обратила. а еще он говрит, что вы все за этим парижем гоняетесь, и будете ходить как инкубаторские))

----------


## Polixenia

> моему тоже Париж больше всего нравится))) а сегодня он даже мне в 21 веке девочку лет 10 показал в такой куртке, с Парижем! не  слинго-конечно. А я и внимания не обратила. а еще он говрит, что вы все за этим парижем гоняетесь, и будете ходить как инкубаторские))


ну, не так много в Калуге слингомам. И не у всех "Зимний Париж", так что инкубатор нам вряд ли грозит

Кстати, мы сегодня прогулялись в "Зимнем Париже". Куртка супер! На мне была надета футболка с коротким рукавом, на Лизе боди и слинг. Не замерзли! :Smile: Знаете, что понравилось больше всего? Фиксирующая голову детки лента! Вот, вроде, мелочь, но мне жизнь облегчила. Так мне все время приходилось дочкину голову во время сна рукой поддерживать. Не всегда это удобно, в том же магазине, например. Сегодня руки были АБСОЛЮТНО свободны!

----------


## lastochka

Девочкииии! еще раз срочно в номер! мне только что позвонили из Ilovemum. Пришли куртки! Я заказала себе все-таки 44 размер. Ну прям готова вот сейчас забрать)они там смеются сидят, типа ажиотах как в Советском Союзе. Доставка будет в понед-вторник. Зашла сейчас на сайт к ним, а там курточек-то и нетути. Не выложили! сначала по своим раздают :Smile:  вот что дефицит с людьми делает :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

ага и по регионам тож не будут через дилеров их продавать.

----------


## kazangi

с сайта убрали даже упоминания о Париже))) видимо расхватали как горячие пирожки

----------


## lastochka

Ну вот и я стала счастливой обладательницей Парижа :Smile: размер 44.Да, на мне сидит не ах, 42-ой сидел гораздо лучше..Но! Зато туда влезает мой пухляк Васюшка)) Сверху плащовка могла бы быть и потолще( я почему-то думала, ччто будет такое лаковое покрытие). Молния слегка туговата, поэтому одним мизинцем застегнуть не удалось. Приходится использовать 2 руки и держать, чтобы не перекрутилась...А когда на мне Вася, то я вообще её не вижу, а чисто на ощупь. Такие вот дела. В целом, конечно, гора с плеч рухнула - готова к холодам! Муж несказанно рад, что я вообще хоть что-то себе приобрела...Кстати, на ямаме временно приостановлен прием заказов на куртки. Видимо, все, кто не успел Париж купить, туда обратились :Smile: ))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Поздравляем! Не, ну после такого квеста по покупке Парижа, а также жарких обсуждений, ты как честный человек должна выложить фотку!

----------


## Polixenia

*lastochka*, поздравляю с покупкой! По поводу молний - это сначала неудобно, пока они не разработаны. Потом будет проще. Кстати, мне застегивать куртку намного проще, когда дочка в слинге. Если в рюкзаке, то почему-то процесс сложнее идет. Может, потому что рюкзачок объемнее. 

Еще советую заменить полукольца на фиксирующей ленте. "Родные" полукольца у меня все время вылетали из креплений, к тому же сделаны они из тонковатого, на мой взгляд, металла. Я купила полукольца в швейном магазине на Кирова (не помню, как называется). Металл темный, полукольца чуток поменьше "родных", но ленту держат гораздо лучше. Подтягивать ее удобнее. Муж вообще посоветовал найти колечки, но я что-то пока не нашла подходящего варианта.

----------


## lastochka

Спасибо :Smile:  Советы ваши учту :Smile:  Пока еще не обновила. Хотела сегодня вечером, чтобы никто не видел, если вдруг сразу с ней не освоюсь..Потом передумали, и снова пошел дождь((( Так что фотку выложу как только снежок выпадет. на белом фоне она будет отлично смотреться! :Smile:  Еще и сапоги сейчас прикуплю, тогда буду во всеоружии. И вперед на горку!

----------


## Polixenia

А я озадачилась покупкой шапки под "Зимний Париж"Сначала хотела, чтобы и у меня, и у дочки было что-то в едином стиле. Но потом подумала, что у нее под капюшоном красота по-любому не видна будет, главное, чтобы тепло было. Так что буду думать, что бы себе такое интересненькое прикупить

----------


## kazangi

Можно просто черную шапку купить, а к ней брошку в виде эйфелевой башни, например.)))

----------


## Lena

да девочки,во вас понесло! :Волна: можно и связать

----------


## lastochka

Ленок, ты просто эту куртку не надевала :Smile: . Мы сегодня утром в ней в первый раз гуляли. ООООчень теплая! Как и Polixenia, я привязала Васю прямо на футболку, и его не кутала. колготки, бодик и флисовый комбез все-таки одела ему(утром было 0 градусов). никто не замерз, кроме моих ног :Smile:  Гулять в курточке нам понра. Если бы не ужасное поведение старшего, часа 2 точно погуляли бы...

----------


## Polixenia

> Можно просто черную шапку купить, а к ней брошку в виде эйфелевой башни, например.)))


Классная идея! возьму на вооружение :Smile:  кстати, раз уж такое дело, может, кто-нибудь видел в Калуге такую брошку?

а вязать я не умею... :Frown: 

*lastochka*, я дочку сажаю прямо в колготках и кофточке. Не мерзнет! только снегом нас засыпало сегодня слегка :Smile: 


кстати, чем старший-то провинился?

----------


## kazangi

получила и я наконец свою курточку Грей! Рада до безумия! Красивая, теплая (даже жаркая), удобная... пузик подчеркивает)))

----------


## Polixenia

Поздравляю! Кстати, даже цена 7400 за Грей - очень даже божеская по сравнению со стоимостью других беременных курток. Я в прошлом году чуть дешевле покупала куртку в "Свитмаме". В этом году они там стоят в районе 9 тысяч, жуть. Ведь если айлавмамовскую куртку точно не один сезон будешь юзать, то обычная беременная всего на 3-4 месяца идет.

----------


## kazangi

воот! из этих соображений и покупала - чтобы сейчас как беременную, весной и в след.году как слинго- и потом как просто куртку. За эту цену 3 куртки точно не купить. И она прекраснаааа!!!

----------


## Домик в деревне

Требую фотографию чуда! Реальную, не с сайта!

----------


## Амина

+1!!! Я тоже требую фото!!!

----------


## kazangi

постараюсь к вечеру сфоткаться)))

----------


## Polixenia

Ждем-ждем а я вот никак не сфоткаюсь в своем "Париже". Сначала снега ждала, на его фоне курточка особенно эффектно смотрится. Снег вот выпал, но мы никак не выберемся на улицу с фотоаппаратом :Smile:

----------


## Lena

а мне мой слингокостюм обошелся в 5.000 р (3 в 1) куртка и брюки теплые-довольна просто слов нет!и такого точно у нас в Калуге нет.только фотку я не могу никак вставить.как это сделать??

----------


## котенок

*Polixenia*, наверно я вас видела сегодня в курточке "Париже",  правдо издалека.

----------


## kazangi

вот фотки на улице, наверное темновато, плохо видно. Попробую еще дома поближе сфоткаться))

----------


## Noireverte

> только фотку я не могу никак вставить.как это сделать??


Во время ответа нажмите кнопку _Расширенный режим_, затем _Управление вложениями_ --> _Выберите файл_.

----------


## Polixenia

*Ирин*, фотки отличные, а животика еще даже и не видно :Smile:  Хорошо, что куртка, кстати, длинная. Моя свитмамовская попу едва прикрывала, к концу беременности, понятное дело, стала еще короче. Все помнят, наверное, прошлогодние морозы. В общем, иногда я примерзала конкретно. 

*Котенок*, кроме меня, "Зимний Париж" есть еще у Лены, lastochki, возможно, ее видели, не меня. 

А вот сегодня, когда провожали старшую в школу, к нам подвалила какая-то дама лет 50-ти, очень вежливая такая, поздоровалась, а потом сказала: "Вы знаете, я вот передачу смотрела, врачи считают, что малышам неудобно, когда их так носят, у них шея устает". Блин, было большое желание ответить грубо, но присутствие детей обязывает вести себя соответствующе. Поэтому я максимально вежливо ответила: "Спасибо за информацию. ДО СВИДАНИЯ!"

К счастью, в большинстве своем народ реагирует на нас позитивно.

----------


## kazangi

Животика на фотках не видно, а просто так очень даже видно))) 

Я вот не поняла, за сегодня уже второй человек пишет, что подходят люди и говорят про "неудобно", это что же, передачу Малышевой повторяли???

----------


## Polixenia

Может, одна и та же тетка ходит по Калуге и советы дает? :Smile: )) Кстати, интересно было бы узнать, как другие слингомамы реагируют на таких, блин, советчиков?

----------


## kazangi

это, наверное, в отдельную тему лучше. "Доброжелателей" полно ходит.

----------


## Амина

Мдя, я  про это могу мноого рассказать.... Накопилось за 3 года слингомамства...

----------


## Polixenia

Слингокурточная эпопея в "Ай лав мам" вышла на новый виток. Они собираются отшивать новую партию "Зимнего Парижа", но уже 3 в 1:

Буквально вчера мы успешно растаможили ткань с принтом "Парижа"!! И очень оперативно взялись за отшив курток!!

Из ткани "Париж" мы будем шить модель "Спорт" (она же "гусеничка", она же "зв1: слингокуртка, для беременных, обычная"- с капюшоном и резинками на рукавах и по низу куртки) размеры 42-44 и 46-48:

- утеплитель термофинн 350гр/м2: невероятно теплая!

- внутри капюшона мамы флис цвета strawberry (как на наших флисовых водолазках "Клубничка"). Сочетание розового флиса внутри капюшона и обалденный принт Парижа делают куртку невероятно стильной и незабываемой.

- подкладочная ткань куртки черного цвета

- Вставка для малыша дополнительно утеплена поларфлисом темносерого цвета 330гр/м2

- На вставке малыша в отличии от предыдущих моделей мы добавили горизонтальную утяжку для регулировани яширины вставки

- Мы убрали колечки для поддержки головы малыша с плеч и сделали пояс дл яподдержки головы таким, чтобы его было удобно фиксировать через шею мамы

Куртки появятся в продаже только в конце декабря. Для самых терпелимых и морозостойких есть прекрасная возможность приобрести эту куртку: она невероятно стильная и романтичная Wink

Цена куртки будет 7700руб. Фотографии появятся в анонсе 20 декабря. 



Кстати, у них на сайте какое-то время висел "Париж Грей" с вышивкой не только на рукавах, но еще и на воротнике, а также по низу. Цена за эту красоту была уже 8400 р.!

----------


## kazangi

ух ты! цена народ не отпугнет))) опять наверное ажиотаж будет))) 
у меня вставка для малыша и так хорошо утягивается имеющимися горизонтальными резинками. Надо все-таки дома пофоткать куртку, что меня в ней порадовало)) Оксан, сфоткай тоже свой Париж, интересно сравнить.

----------


## Polixenia

Постараюсь завтра попросить мужа сфотографировать нас. В новой куртке, по-моему, из плюсов будет то, что лента для поддержки головы будет крепиться через шею мамы, а не через кольца. Потому что, когда носишь куртку без вставки, кольца лучше снимать, с ними куртка ну не очень хорошо смотрится. Я, вроде, не так часто хожу в куртке без вставки, но все равно напрягает каждый раз вытаскивать, а потом вставлять на место эти колечки.

----------


## kazangi

у меня кольца под капюшоном не видны, я их даже не сразу заметила

----------


## Polixenia

Тогда, наверное, проще. У меня вот колечки видны, даже когда горловина воротником лежит. К тому же я заменила айлавмамовские полукольца на кольца, которые чуть толще. Но зато они ленту лучше держат. Из полуколец она постоянно вылетала :Frown:

----------


## lastochka

Polixenia, меня в Калуге точно видеть не могли.. :Smile: ) Я уже забыла, когда была в последний раз в этом чудесном городе :Smile: ))(вру, конечно. Кажется, в самом начале августа)

----------


## lastochka

Вот еще по теме. Пришлось мне тут на улице кормить Васю....Прямо скажем, нелегко мне это далось((( Во-первых, Вася был в шарфе, то есть шарф нужно было как минимум сильно ослабить, как максимум сзади полностью развязать. Далее. Я расстегнула куртку сбоку - Вася оказался на улице в одних колготочках и хб-кофточке((( Расплакался полность, тк и холод, и голод сразу одолели. Я честно пыталась расслабить шарф, вытащить побыстрее сисю, Вася при этом надо хоть как-то прикрыть сбоку, а то весь на улице. А куртка-то утянутая, если просто прислонить вставку - не закрывает малыша. Надо её застегнуть. А поскольку Вася большой, то мне нужно одной рукой застегивать, а другой молнию натягивать, а то она не сойдется((( Девочки мои милые, я просто упарилась!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я довела до слез старшего, в срочном темпе понеслась с ним, санками, пакетом(все на себе) домой...И Вася выронил сисю, подать её не было возможности(все руки заняты), и он громко плакал...

----------


## Polixenia

*lastochka*, я не знала, думала. что вы на два города живете и частенько бываете в Калуге. Ну, значит, скорее всего, это меня видели в "Париже" :Smile: 

Я на улице уже давно не кормлю Лизу. Наверное, с тех самых пор, как она переехала из ССК в шарф. Когда еще тепло было, мы могли из шарфика выскочить и покормиться где-нибудь на лавочке. Но с наступлением прохладной погоды перекусы на улице закончились. Да она и сама как-то перестала просить. Наверное, чувствует, что холодно в такую погоду кушать на свежем воздухе

----------


## Polixenia

Сейчас попробую выложить наши с дочкой фотки в "Париже" :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

И тоже не совсем по теме, но про "Париж". У меня старшая дочка влюбилась в мою куртку, наверное, еще больше, чем я. Уже второй месяц ходит и говорит: "Мам, я тоже хочу такую куртку!" Представляете, сегодня случайно зашла в один детский магазин и увидела там "Зимний Париж"! На девочку! Только размер большеват, на рост 152 см :Frown:  А у дочки сейчас 135 см рост. Верхнюю одежку покупаем на 146, чтоб на вырост. То есть в 152-м наверняка утонет. Позвонила мужу, поплакалась. Так хотелось порадовать дочку. Самое обидное, что в этом магазинчике был ВЕСЬ размерный ряд "Парижей". Но я как-то даже не догадывалась в него заглянуть. Теперь буду знать, что мелкие магазины не стоит игнорить, потому что там бывают очень даже приличные вещи.

----------


## kazangi

ха! это наверное из этого магазина была куртка на девочке, которую я видела в 21 веке)))

Пофоткалась дома в куртке, получше видно.
1. Куртка без вставки
2. Как можно застегнуть капюшон)))
3.колечки под капюшоном
4,5. Куртка со вставкой.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Пофоткалась дома в куртке, получше видно.


А клевая!!! Кажется, я начинаю понимать истерию по "Зимнему Парижу" и его клонам. Аххххххххххххххххххх!

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Сейчас попробую выложить наши с дочкой фотки в "Париже"


Вы прекрасны!!! И курточка под стать! Не устаю поражаться ее цене, но все больше ее хочется. Ахх!!

----------


## kazangi

Олесь, по-моему она стоит того, я довольна невероятно. Куртка теплющая, мне сегодня аж жарко было, приятные ткани, красивая... короче, просто супер!

----------


## Lena

а вот мой костюмчик. Не "Париж" конечно-но все же!!

----------


## Polixenia

> Вы прекрасны!!! И курточка под стать! Не устаю поражаться ее цене, но все больше ее хочется. Ахх!!


Олеся, спасибо :Smile:  Я тоже очень довольна курткой. Меня в ней радует именно то, что она цивильно смотрится просто как куртка, без приставки слинго.

----------


## Polixenia

> а вот мой костюмчик. Не "Париж" конечно-но все же!!


Очень симпатичный, Лена, с сынулей смотритесь отлично!

----------


## Polixenia

> ха! это наверное из этого магазина была куртка на девочке, которую я видела в 21 веке)))


Слушайте, это мистика какая-то. Мне уже человека четыре говорят, что видели девочку в "Париже" и именно в "21 веке"! Она там работает что ли???

Мы, кстати, сегодня с дочкой померили-таки эту куртку. По длине получается чуть ниже колена. Рукава подворачиваются. Смотрится, вроде как, и неплохо. Сегодня вечером муж оценит, как куртка сидит на дочке. И если ему понравится тоже, то купим.

----------


## lastochka

У Лены в костюме мне очень нра то, что вставка сама такая высокая, и что когда её полностью застегиваешь, то по бокам все закрыто, и никакой ветер не страшен...Я вот никак так сделать не могу, чтобы по бокам от детского капюшона все прикрыто было...Когда Вася спит - никаких проблем, притянул получше лентой и все. А вот пока не спит...Он отгибается сам назад, ветер ему в лицо(и снег тоже!), он кричит...как известно, дуновение в лицо вызывает у малышей рефлекторную задержку дыхания...вот он сразу задерживает, потом рыдает....Да еще и спать хочет...В непогоду мне бывает ну очень сложно из-за этого..((((

----------


## Polixenia

Когда у нас еще не было "Парижа" и я мерила куртку от "Ехидны" (там подобная вставка), моя дочь просто обвертелась и обпрыгалась вся из-за того, что у нее обзор оказался закрытым. 

С капюшоном детским я разобралась так: его надо застегивать повыше, почти до кулисок, тогда головка ребенка буквально тонет в капюшоне. А еще в ветреную и очень холодную погоду я наматываю сверху шарфик, вроде, ничего не задувает, дочка спит спокойно.

----------


## kazangi

моя подруга ходит в "ехидне" с такой вставкой, ребенок застегнут с головой практически, но это без капюшона. А с капюшоном другая система. Я в своей только на медведе тренировалась, если повыше застегнуть, как Оксана пишет, то вроде вообще очень-очень все закрыто. Но насколько я понимаю, капюшоны у Парижа и у Грея немного отличаются.

----------


## Олк

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Ольга. Это мое первое сообщение на форуме). Пока мое долгожданное солнышко было совсем маленькое, я только кое-что успевала почитать, а сейчас Варюшке уже 4,5 месяца. Я еще во время беременности приобрела сск, сейчас потихоньку пробуем привыкнуть к рюкзачку.
 Стала подыскивать слингокуртку еще в сентябре, оказывается это дефицит. По всем отзывам выбрала украинскую куртку Я-мама, но, к сожалению, заказы они не принимают из-за большого наплыва покупателей. Купила куртку Грей 3 в 1 от I love mum 46-48 размера, дождалась, а она оказалась велика(. Теперь заказала 42-44, а эту буду продавать, или обратно придется отсылать. Куртку я только померила, все этикетки на месте. Если есть желающие купить – обращайтесь. Я думаю так даже удобнее – не надо ждать пересылки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

> Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Ольга. Это мое первое сообщение на форуме). Пока мое долгожданное солнышко было совсем маленькое, я только кое-что успевала почитать, а сейчас Варюшке уже 4,5 месяца. Я еще во время беременности приобрела сск, сейчас потихоньку пробуем привыкнуть к рюкзачку.
>  Стала подыскивать слингокуртку еще в сентябре, оказывается это дефицит. По всем отзывам выбрала украинскую куртку Я-мама, но, к сожалению, заказы они не принимают из-за большого наплыва покупателей. Купила куртку Грей 3 в 1 от I love mum 46-48 размера, дождалась, а она оказалась велика(. Теперь заказала 42-44, а эту буду продавать, или обратно придется отсылать. Куртку я только померила, все этикетки на месте. Если есть желающие купить – обращайтесь. Я думаю так даже удобнее – не надо ждать пересылки.


Приятно познакомиться, Ольга! И какой славный аватар! Присоединяйтесь и пишите еще! У нас тут компания с детишками постарше пока, но все очень дружелюбные!
Про куртку лучше, наверное, в тему Продайка написать, и еще указать, на какой конкретно размер она идет.

----------


## Олк

> Приятно познакомиться, Ольга!


 Спасибо, и мне очень приятно!

----------


## Олк

> И какой славный аватар!


    В поисках идеи как связать шапку к новой слингокуртке я набрела на коллекцию замечательного Мастера шерстяных игрушек и не смогла оторваться. Это одна из них, моя самая любимая.

----------


## Ёжик

Девочки, а как вам новая демисезонная куртка I love Mum? Кто опытный в этом деле, подскажите, удобная она будет?

----------


## Polixenia

Расцветки у курток дивные, модели без вставки очень даже ничего. Но они довольно короткие. Есть вероятность, что у относительно подросшего детя ноги из-под куртки будут торчать. И еще в СШ в этой куртке ходить неудобно будет, мне кажется. Ибо из-за их короткости непонятно, куды концы шарфа прятать. Если в рю ребенка носить, тогда без проблем. Мне кажется, прошлогодгняя демисезонка айлавмамовская была удачнее. Но и дороже, правда.

----------


## Ёжик

> Ибо из-за их короткости непонятно, куды концы шарфа прятать.


Точно! Это существенный минус, спасибо. А у Катинки как вам курточки новые? Удобно?

----------


## Ёжик

Ух, озадачилась я с этой слинго-одеждой теперь. Получается, что и в слингокофте тоже концы торчат или узел на спине выпирает((( Да?
Вот в этой http://www.ilovemum.ru/catalog/detai...D=464&ID=3564#

----------


## Polixenia

У Катинки новые куртки не видела, хотя читала на форумах позитивные отзывы про них. Мне еще понравились внешне демисезонки "Ямама". "Фантинос" тоже курточку на весну пошили, но мне расцветка не оч.понравилась. 

Мне кажется, выбирать куртку надо в соответствии с возрастом ребенка. Если маська совсем мелкая (месяцев до трех-четырех), то удобнее будет куртка с прямой вставкой, чтобы голова малыша лежала на маминой груди, чтобы можно было фиксировать детскую голову полой шарфа. А подросшего детя удобнее носить в куртке с раздельными горловинами.

----------


## Polixenia

> Ух, озадачилась я с этой слинго-одеждой теперь. Получается, что и в слингокофте тоже концы торчат или узел на спине выпирает((( Да?
> Вот в этой http://www.ilovemum.ru/catalog/detai...D=464&ID=3564#


Узел на спине по-любому выпирать будет (хотя есть же намотки типа простого креста, когда узел впереди). Концы шарфа можно вывести вперед, если длина позволяет, либо в карманы брюк запихнуть :Smile:  я так делаю :Smile: ))

----------


## Polixenia

Если деть весной еще будет ездить под курткой, то носиться будем в айлавмамовской флиске прошлогодней. Она довольно теплая, флис плотный. Мы в ней гуляли даже в ноябре, когда в середине месяца вдруг резко потеплело. В шарфе было даже жарко.

----------


## Ёжик

> . Если маська совсем мелкая (месяцев до трех-четырех), то удобнее будет куртка с прямой вставкой, чтобы голова малыша лежала на маминой груди, чтобы можно было фиксировать детскую голову полой шарфа


А это где вообще и как? В каких куртах так, хоть посмотреть бы. А в Катинках этих  http://community.livejournal.com/for...s/8283713.html 
  раздельные горловины, так ведь?

----------


## Ёжик

А с прямой вставкой большого уже не удобно носить будет, я так понимаю, да? А то ведь я и на осень рассчитывала. Что-то совсем я не пойму, что мне надо и где это взять))))

----------


## Polixenia

куртки симпатичные, но фотки мелковаты, на них не видно, какие горловины :Frown:  мне показалось, что отдельных горловин у мамы и малыша нету. 

Мне кажется, прямая вставка для большого детя неудобна в том плане, что она, во-первых, высокая, обзор подросшему малышу закрывает. Во-вторых, когда они чуть побольше становятся, то имеют обыкновение вытаскивать руки из СШ или рю (моя дочка месяцев с семи так делает). Представляете, если ребенок зимой вытащит ручонки наружу???

То есть, мое мнение, когда ребенку от 4-5 месяцев и больше, то удобнее куртка с раздельными горловинами. Когда маська еще мелкая, то удобнее прямая вставка. Кстати, из дебатов в ЖЖ я поняла, что в куртке с прямой вставкой и кормить удобнее на улице. Но опять же это актуально для ребенка совсем маленького. Подросший малыш уже в состоянии немного потерпеть и подождать, когда мама домой придет (сужу по своей дочери, на улице не кормлю ее месяцев с пяти).  

Я ношу дочку в айлавмамовских куртках, которые с раздельными горловинами. Мерила куртку от "Ехидны", которая с прямой вставкой. Мне не понравилась. Но это чисто мои ощущения. На этом форуме есть девочки, которые носили деток в куртках с прямыми вставками. Наверное, стоит послушать, что они думают по этому поводу.

----------


## Ёжик

Спасибо! Айлавмамовские прошлогодние мне так нравятся, эх. Понедельник - последний день оплаты Катинки, а я что-то никак не могу решиться. А прямая вставка это вот так http://www.demetrashop.ru/catalog/68/431.html ?

----------


## Polixenia

я вот такую мерила с прямой вставкой: http://www.demetrashop.ru/catalog/68/1033.html

У вас ведь ребятенок маленький совсем? если в катинке вставка прямая (я вот глядела-глядела, мне кажется, что прямая), то этой весной вы ее точно поносите (весну обещают долгую и прохладную). А что будет осенью - Бог его знает. Может, ваш малыш вообще откажется ездить под курткой, такое тоже случается. В любом случае, можно будет продать эту куртку и купить что-то другое. 

У меня дочка мартовская, если бы я слингомамила с самого ее рождения, когда было еще прохладно, я бы, наверное, покупала куртку именно с прямой вставкой. 

P.S.: ваш гирасол еще не пришел? :Smile:

----------


## Ёжик

Да мы мелкие пока еще совсем. Кстати, мне все обещают весну быструю и теплую))) И про продажу хорошая идея, я все время об этом забываю)))
P.S.: Гиралос пришел)))

----------


## Polixenia

расскажете потом, как вам гирасол? особенно в сравнении с дидимосом?

----------


## Ёжик

Хорошо. Пока еще не пробовала Гирасол, он шире дидимоса.

----------


## Ёжик

Забрала я сегодня свою куртки. Пока ничего толком сказать не могу, по улицам не ходили, да и это первая слингокуртка, которую я увидела живьем))) Но вот возник у меня вопрос такой: люди опытные, скажите мне, а так и должно быть, что в бедрах куртка, одетая с ре, широка? Или это она мне великовата?

----------


## Polixenia

А какую в итоге купили? Катенку? Фоты в студию, пжлст!

Когда мы с дочкой только начинали носить "Париж" (это было еще осенью, дочке тогда было 7 мес.), куртка тоже была не впритык. А вот недавно стала замечать, что застегивать ее стало сложнее, чем раньше (не думаю, что это я поправилась). А ваш малыш ведь еще совсем мелкий! Так что не переживайте. В любом случае, на мой взгляд, лучше пусть будет чуть посвободнее, чем мало!

----------


## Ёжик

Да, купила Катенку, но об ILM тоже подумываю, на более теплую весну, так сказать))) Фотографии, наверно, покажу. Сегодня ездили в Этномир на масленницу, но фотоаппарат забыли, как всегда, но родители мои взяли свой, правда, практически разряженный, как всегд))). Так что даже не знаю, есть я там где-нибудь)))
Я тоже с одной стороны понимаю, что к осени мой малыш подрастет, но с другой стороны надеюсь, что к тому времени я похудею)))

----------


## Polixenia

ого, какие вы молодцы!  Куртка, кстати, оказалась с раздельными горловинами или нет? 

Вопрос немного не по теме: а в машине дитенок был в слинге или в автолюльке? 

и еще по теме: у меня айлавмамовская куртка из плотного флиса, ходили в ней с дочкой всю прошлую осень. Довольна ею очень. Она, конечно, не такая красивая, как "Париж", но теплая, легко застегивается. Осенью по длине нормально была, а сейчас не знаю. За зиму дочкины ножки прилично выросли

----------


## Ёжик

По поводу горловин, видимо раздельные, я все таки не очень поняла, что это))) 
В машине туда в автокресле ехал, обратно тоже, только я его не сразу пересадила. Немного в слинге был.
Ну вот Катинка тоже не такая красивая, как новые айламовские демисезонки, но длиннее и теплее. Так что надо две видимо)))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я купила Ямаму зимнюю супертеплую (причем пальто!) и их же ветровку. Довольна до невозможности. Модель у зимней Фьюжн. Вах просто! Очень удобно сделана молнии для маминых рук.

----------


## lastochka

Оксана, как там Париж поживает после зимы? Заботливо убран в шкаф? :Smile:  А постиран? а то я не знаю, стирать его или нет...А еще у меня молния сломалась с одной стороны((( Надо нести в ателье менять. Заранее боюсь услышать цену в мегабаксах. Все-таки длинная молния, будет дорого. её еще и купить сначала надо...ох!

----------


## Polixenia

Лена, привет! Париж заботливо упакован, но не стиран. Во-первых, вроде как, особой нужды нет в стирке. Во-вторых, не знаю, как правильно постирать его. Может, в химчистку лучше отнести его? или не стоит? В общем, не знаю пока. 

Да, то, что молния сломалась - не есть хорошо. На слингофоруме пар-тройка девочек тоже жаловалась на такую же проблему. Но у нас, ттт, все в порядке. Лен, а может, с девочками из айлавмам списаться и спросить у них, где купить такую длинную молнию. А может, за не особо крупную денежку там же и отремонтируют?

----------


## Panda

Лен, сфоткай место куртки, где молния (поближе), чтоб рассмотреть, какая молния, и есть ли заклепки, лепучки и прочая фурнитура оооочень близко к молнии. я шью, и молнию поменять - это просто. и купить ее тоже легко, если все это не супер-дупер фирменное и усложненное ))))) единственное, я в калуге. если приезжаете иногда сюда - договоримся о встрече и я в течении дня молнию сделаю )))

----------


## Jazz

Девочки, поделитесь, пжл, опытом! А то я читаю-разглядываю, да что-то все равно не дотумкаю никак: как зимой носить в слингокуртке совсем маленькую малышню, примерно месяц от роду?
Ну, горловина в куртке, понятно, должна быть общая - у малыша-то головка из намотки еще не торчит, чтоб в отдельную горловину вылезти.
А как при таком раскладе быть с маминой голой шеей? Слингоманишку-то не одеть по той же причине. Отдельную какую-то манишку маме надевать, чтоб только ее шею закрывало, или шарфом как следует замотаться? Или еще как, а?
Видела, что в Ямамовских куртках с общей горловиной есть еще такие планочки (как бы продолжение маминого капюшона спереди), которые кнопками застегиваются на маминой шее. А если без них, совсем с открытым общим пространством, замерзнут или нет?

----------


## Ёжик

Я ходила первое время в своей обычной шубе. Честно говоря, даже не помню, что себе на шею-грудь приматывала))) Позже в Катинке, там отдельную манишку для мамы покупала.

----------


## Амина

А я уже купила слингокуртку на следующую зиму) Распродажи жеж!)) Украинского производителя Ямама. Очень мне понравилась, очень удобная и продуманная. И доставили очень быстро, из Москвы дольше идет, бывает))) Плюс в комплекте манишка для мамы и капюшон-манишка для малыша) По факту эксплуатации рассажу впечатления)

----------


## IRISCHKA

> Девочки, поделитесь, пжл, опытом! А то я читаю-разглядываю, да что-то все равно не дотумкаю никак: как зимой носить в слингокуртке совсем маленькую малышню, примерно месяц от роду?
> Ну, горловина в куртке, понятно, должна быть общая - у малыша-то головка из намотки еще не торчит, чтоб в отдельную горловину вылезти.
> А как при таком раскладе быть с маминой голой шеей? Слингоманишку-то не одеть по той же причине. Отдельную какую-то манишку маме надевать, чтоб только ее шею закрывало, или шарфом как следует замотаться? Или еще как, а?
> Видела, что в Ямамовских куртках с общей горловиной есть еще такие планочки (как бы продолжение маминого капюшона спереди), которые кнопками застегиваются на маминой шее. А если без них, совсем с открытым общим пространством, замерзнут или нет?


А мы гуляем с 9 дня в вертикальном положении, голова, хоть и не полностью, конечно, но торчит из намотки, сзади жгутик заматываю в слинг, для поддержки. Куртка правда не зимняя, но мне тепло в ней, малыш в флисовом комбезе и трикотажном шарфе, ему тоже тепло... Нам так гулять очень удобно.
На фото наша первая прогулка, нам 9 дней
первая прогулка 012.jpg

----------


## Polixenia

Иришка, вы с малышом очень красивые! И стройные))

----------


## IRISCHKA

> Иришка, вы с малышом очень красивые! И стройные))


Спасибо Оксана! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Амина

Моя курточка с пузиком и мишкой в слинге))))

----------


## Polixenia

Марина - Снегурушка))

----------


## Амина

Точно)))) Еще шапочку надо с пушистым пумпончиком))))

----------


## Polixenia

да-да! и точно такую же - обязательно!!! - малышонку! Я теперь маньяк на слингофэмилилуках)) И сапоги еще беленькие с голубыми снежинками. Видела такие этой зимой.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девочки, а какие слингокуртки сейчас считаются лучшими? По-прежнему Ямама и ILoveMum? Кто-то штудировал вопрос?
Ямама не тяжеловата? Я с точки зрения функциональности спрашиваю.

----------


## Амина

Ямама шикарна)) В носке еще не пробовала, правда. но отзывы весьма положительны) Демисезонная у меня Царевна-Лягушка.

----------


## татьяна

Я тут недавно прикупила демисезонную курточку и разочаровалась. Купила впопыхах, так как уже холода , а мелкого надо как то утеплять. И купила(( Пришлось её до ума доводить самой. Там не оказалось заклепок,чтоб капюшон на малыше застегивать. А оказывается можно просто слинговставку прикупить. Как всегда поспешила и вот на тебе.

----------


## Амина

Я, перед тем как купить куртку, внимательно изучала предложения, отзывы обязательно, всякие сравнительные анализы...

----------

